# Disney Style Mockups



## SamC (Mar 5, 2020)

Uploading some recent sessions and thinking of making long form videos on making convincing sounding mockups. Showing the process from midi to orchestration and then live recording.

This one will be recorded soon but as of now all virtual! Written and arranged by moi:

Check it out!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Mar 5, 2020)

Enjoyed it very much! Looking forward to your video tutorials.

What libraries did you use?


----------



## SamC (Mar 5, 2020)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Enjoyed it very much! Looking forward to your video tutorials.
> 
> What libraries did you use?



Thank you!

A whole host of libraries to achieve this - and ones we are all familiar with:

Brass: Cinebrass Core

Strings: Albion One, OSR, Hollywood Strings, CSS, SF Chamber Evolutions, Cinestrings.

Woodwinds: Hollywoodwinds, Spitfire Albion, Hollywood Woodwinds, Symphonic Sphere.

Other: Cineharp, 8dio Terminus, Cineperc, 8dio 1928 Piano.


----------



## batonruse (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting and really enjoyed your mockup. Very much looking forward to your video tutorials.


----------



## Snarf (Mar 5, 2020)

Cool piece and very nice mockup!

Edit: also, I love these type of piano-roll screencasts. I appreciate the effort that goes into making them


----------



## polyfonic (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting... really nice mockup and theme


----------



## Maxfabian (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow!! This was great. I love this type of writing, and very well orchestrated. The mockup sounds fabulous! Fantastic work dude.

Cheers


----------



## TimCox (Mar 5, 2020)

Ok, I just like this too much


----------



## stevebarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Very nice! I heard a bit of James Horner and the Rocketeer in the last 30 seconds. Very well orchestrated.


----------



## SamC (Mar 5, 2020)

TimCox said:


> Ok, I just like this too much



Thanks man! I’ll be sure to post results of the live session once it’s wrapped.


----------



## slohcine (Mar 5, 2020)

SamC said:


> Thanks man! I’ll be sure to post results of the live session once it’s wrapped.


Really enjoyed your piece and look forward to A/B your mock-up and live session result.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Mar 5, 2020)

Very very impressive. Nice use of very realistic strings and woodwinds.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2020)

Sounds great! Would love to see videos on this!


----------



## BenG (Mar 5, 2020)

This is fantastic! Thank you for sharing and looking forward to more


----------



## jason.d (Mar 5, 2020)

Sounds great!

while listening to it I was thinking to myself- what is it that makes it sound Disney-like? Ans I think it’s that it sounds “fairytale epic”

Anyways, great job, I like it a lot! The orchestration sounds full!


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 10, 2020)

Love to see a tutorial.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 10, 2020)

I left a comment on yt. Absolutely amazing! I would love to see a tutorial on it and thanks for listing the libraries.


----------



## RonV (Mar 10, 2020)

Really nice! Always glad to see any tutorials also!


----------



## JosepBernad (Mar 11, 2020)

Really nice! I would love to watch the tutorial!


----------

